# Revox passt nicht ins Socom



## haha (3. Februar 2010)

Hab heute die Buchsen für meinen Manitou Revox bekommen. Hab ihn dann mit großer Erwartung einbauen wollen, doch es tut sich folgendes Problem auf: Der Rahmen ist Größe S, von daher lässt sich der Dämpfer nur mit dem AGB Richtung Heck montieren. Jetzt schlägt der vordere Federteller inkl. Feder an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs an, so dass sich der Dämpfer nicht montieren lässt.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit einem Revox im Socom Gr. S bzw. gibts jemanden, der diese Kombination fährt und eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden hat?
Danke
Morgen folgt noch ein Foto


----------



## haha (3. Februar 2010)

hab auf mtbr ein paar bilder gefunden:







man sieht deutlich, wie die feder/teller am oberrohr angehen.






hier ist ein so genannter retainer abgebildet (silber). der bewirkt, dass die feder auf weiter nach hinten versetzt wird und somit nicht mehr anstößt.
auf mtbr steht, dass jeff diese dinger baut bzw. auch anbietet, da es in USA das socom ja auch mit serienmäßigen revox gibt/gab.

Shocker Flo, wie siehts da aus? kannst du mir bei deiner nächsten order so ein teil besorgen, oder muss ich mal wieder was fräsen lassen (nur sehr ungern). danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. Februar 2010)

das problem ist relativ bekannt.
der fx:flow hatte doch das gleiche problem mit seinem socoom in s. von ihm sind auch die fotos. evtl hat er noch das distanzstück.. ansonsten, wie du schon sagtest ggf. selbst eins drehen/fräsen lassen..alternativ dazu wären evtl. buchsen die den dämpfer quasi exzentrisch halten..


----------



## haha (4. Februar 2010)

thx 
fx hat dann einen plastikspacer vom intensesupport bekommen. mal sehen, wo ich so ein teil auftreiben kann. bin auf jeden fall heil froh, dass es ne lösung gibt. das endgültige ergebnis post ich dann hier.


----------



## spikychris (26. April 2010)

mach mal.. ;D


----------



## haha (1. Mai 2010)

von RCS gibt es so einen federadapter der sich dafür eignet. leider jedoch nur in den USA zu finden..
von intense selber gibts die teile scheinbar nicht.
ich habe mir letztendlich einen alu adapter drehen lassen. ein bild folgt


----------

